# I dont know where to start with donor sperm



## MrsHys (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello to anyone reading this.

I dont really know where to start.. I am 23 and my husband is 26, he is diabetic and cannot produce any sperm so we cannot conceive.  I really wanted to find out about donor sperm if anyone can help? 

I wanted to know if there was a cost? is it just the same cost as IVF?  I am in scotland and I had a child with a previous partner when I was 17 so i know we dont qualify for any financial help although i feel this is unfair as my husband is the one with the fertility problems and he is being punished for something that is not his fault!!

We both work full time but just dont have thousands of pounds to pay for treatment.  We are of course desperate for our own children together and its breaking our hearts knowing we have to pay for our child (

Please help 

x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I just had our first cycle of natural donor sperm IUI (it didn't work but we will try again).

As you are quite young and already have a child I'd look into doing IUI.  If you got to your GP they should be able to refer you to a hospital and you may be able to do private treatment through the NHS which would be cheaper than doing it private.

Private at the clinic we use in London is the top end of £2000 plus we had tests and that done too however I'm older and my AMH is low so it will be different for you maybe.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Given what you say I think iui should be your first try. My DH and I had similar issues and have been lucky to be successful on our first go. Its not to expensive compared to ivf, although sperm can be expensive. We paid for all our tests but maybe your gp would do those on NHS which would save money. We also got a package of 3 iui cycles. It cost around £6000 for all that and we are lucky to now have two chances for a sibling. If you have any questions please pm me as I struggled to find simple answers from someone who had been there. Good luck.


----------

